# My 15' johnsen skiff rebuild



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Well just bought this 92 15ft johnsen skiff and started striping the inside. Cut out the seat in the back, the two side storgaes, the bass looking seat up front and the little storage compartment up front. Heres what it looks like after all the junk inside was cleared out and also im taking out the llittle floor up front. As the build goes on I will post more pics of the boat. 

















Smoothing the stuff we cut out flat








smoothed were the sides storages used to be








back seat smoothed down








we made a styrafoam cut out to give us an idea of what the front deck gonna be like and I might just use to cut the wood for the front deck as well


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

alright!! another build! ...so much potential in that hull...I've got my eye on this one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks man.. and that is the same thing I said when I first laid my eyes on it, Theres alot I can do with this skiff" lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks man.. and that is the same thing I said when I first laid my eyes on it, Theres alot I can do with this skiff" lol



Looks great.
Are you going to come by and get this paint?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya srry Eric were heading down to river marine today were gonna get abuch of stuff for the boat so ill stop by here in a few


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Ya srry Eric were heading down to river marine today were gonna get abuch of stuff for the boat so ill stop by here in a few



Alright cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Eric


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks Eric



No problem, just make sure to apply each coat thin.
If you apply the coat too thick, it wont dry right.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya I know I think that paint is too thick as it is to shoot through my gun so ima have to thin in and shoot multiple coats no more than 4


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

That deck is going to be nice up front. How wide is the boat?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

I got 67 inches from side to side


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Ya I know I think that paint is too thick as it is to shoot through my gun so ima have to thin in and shoot multiple coats no more than 4


reducer 15% with spray thinner.
shoot three coats.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> alright!! another build! ...so much potential in that hull...I've got my eye on this one


i agree, i'll be watching as well


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks guys and eric should I use 15% or 20% reducer


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> thanks guys and eric should I use 15% or 20% reducer


I'd go the first few coats with 15, the final coat with 20.
or 20 first few then 25 last.
You want the last coat to flow out nicely. 

Make sure you let it dry for around 16 hours between coats and scuff it with 220 between coats.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

with easypoxy


----------

